# Long Term Visit Pass (LTVP) for Unmarried Partner... Questions



## jvector

Hello everyone,

I would very much appreciate some advice. I am a US citizen, employed in the US, and I am transferring to Singapore in November, for around a year. I will be taking my unmarried partner. I have been going back and forth with the immigration company about her status, and I've received much conflicting information.

To my understanding, Singapore Ministry of Manpower (MOM) changed their Employment Pass (EP) dependency requirements in March of 2014. See link below. The important part for me:

"Employees earning at least SGD 4,000 per month are eligible to sponsor the following dependents:
...
2. Unmarried Partner (Long Term Visit Pass)"
goo.gl/qJGpi8

I mostly understand the process of applying for an LTVP. But here are my questions:

1. As an EP holder, will I need my employer's approval in sponsoring my partner? Or can I just sponsor her on my own once I receive my EP?
2. If we cannot secure an LTVP for her, it is my understanding that she may stay for 90 days, and simply needs to leave Singapore for at least five days before returning for another Short Term Visit Pass, 90 days. Repeat. Can someone confirm?
3. Can I just go the MOM office and make an appointment to get help with this? Does MOM offer that kind of service? Or am I on my own with the paperwork?

Thank you all so much. Immigration is difficult and I appreciate any advice you can offer.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## beppi

1. You can sponsor a dependent's LTVP yourself. BUT: Only registered (in your home country) de-facto relationships that existed for some time (years) and can prove this have any chance to be approved. It is not easy!
2. Given the fact that the average visitor on SVP stays 3 days, coming back just a few after being here for 90 days will sure raise eyebrows. If and what duration SVP is given then is at the discretion of the officer. She should get only 30 days (and then has to leave for longer - months), but three days has also happened before - if the officer suspects her of doing illegal work.
3. You can ask MoM and they will answer based on the regulations. The unwritten rules and common practise is not revealed by them.


----------



## jvector

Thanks so much for the reply.

Is anyone out there familiar with the nature of the changes supposedly made to dependency eligibility in March of 2014? Here's a link to a Pro-Link Global page (a seemingly legit corporate immigration company):

goo.gl/OCvh38

For that matter, can anyone confirm that these changes were made in practice? If I believe the page, unmarried partners can now be sponsored by foreign EP holders.

Thanks to all.


----------



## beppi

jvector said:


> Is anyone out there familiar with the nature of the changes supposedly made to dependency eligibility in March of 2014? Here's a link to a Pro-Link Global page (a seemingly legit corporate immigration company):
> goo.gl/OCvh38
> For that matter, can anyone confirm that these changes were made in practice? If I believe the page, unmarried partners can now be sponsored by foreign EP holders.


Nothing has changed there (other than, as the linked webpage states, the EP categories were abolished).
It has always been possible (but not easy) to sponsor an LTVP for a de-facto partner if
- the relationship is registered and recognised by your home authorities
- you have been living together for sufficient time (and can prove it, usually minimum 1 - 2 years)
- you are not a same-sex couple (in which case extraordinary circumstances would be required for getting an LTVP)
- you are not Asian (this is not an official rule, but seems to reflect observed realities)


----------



## simonsays

unless your English sucks or you are loaded, use of 'consultants' for immigration purposes isn't the norm, and ICA frowns on such agencies!

just my 2 cents ...

beppi has summed up the prospects etc, including the non-acceptance of Asian unmarried couples, vs Western countries!!!


----------



## jvector

Thanks all.

And, I'm not using any consultants. I just found that web page in my research over LTVP's. I have no idea what "Pro-Link Global" does. But I was intrigued since they listed the phrase "Unmarried Partner" specifically, instead of "Common-law Spouse" as the MoM does. To me, those are different things, but what I'm hearing is that there really was no change.

Thanks again. I will continue to poke my employer over this, but it sounds like we'll have to try to string some Short Term Passes together if the LTVP application doesn't go through.

Jim


----------



## simonsays

you can't string short term passes 

if she does visa runs for extension, after a certain number, maybe second or third, she will be advised not to come back unless she goes back 'home'

that she holds a UK passport means she is eligible for 90 days visa on arrival, but on second arrival they may trim it to 30 days

get the employer to apply LTVP / Dependent pass


----------



## headinjury

*title for a reply?*

Was there ever a resolution to this issue? 

I am also moving there with my partner (unmarried). I want her to get an LTVP but since March 2014 MOM/ICA have made it very hard. Most EU countries wont provide an Embassy letter, and most don't recognize "common-law" marriages. Even Singapore doesn't recognize this type of marriage.


----------



## simonsays

headinjury said:


> Was there ever a resolution to this issue?
> 
> I am also moving there with my partner (unmarried). I want her to get an LTVP but since March 2014 MOM/ICA have made it very hard. Most EU countries wont provide an Embassy letter, and most don't recognize "common-law" marriages. Even Singapore doesn't recognize this type of marriage.


you may explain where you are from, and where your partner is from ..


----------



## headinjury

We are both from the Republic of Ireland and currently living in Australia. I am being transferred there for 3 years by the Australian company I work for.


----------



## simonsays

headinjury said:


> We are both from the Republic of Ireland and currently living in Australia. I am being transferred there for 3 years by the Australian company I work for.


Since both of you are Irish, mom should consider your case favorably

That's from what I know


----------



## ok159

you can check on Mom website


----------

